
J-Bob – The proof assistant from “The Little Prover” - ayberkt
https://github.com/the-little-prover/j-bob
======
nickmain
I have the book but haven't opened it yet. Can someone who has comment on
whether the proof assistant is tightly integrated with Scheme or whether it
might be possible to implement it in another language such as Clojure ?

~~~
kryptiskt
It's very small so you can do it easily in clojure, [https://github.com/the-
little-prover/j-bob/blob/master/schem...](https://github.com/the-little-
prover/j-bob/blob/master/scheme/j-bob-lang.scm) defines the language used and
[https://github.com/the-little-
prover/j-bob/blob/master/schem...](https://github.com/the-little-
prover/j-bob/blob/master/scheme/j-bob.scm) is the proof assistant. There's
absolutely nothing fancy there.

~~~
mcguire
" _We include the necessary code to run J-Bob in ACL2 and Scheme, as well as a
transcript of the proofs in the book. J-Bob is also included in the Dracula
package for Racket._ "

Isn't ACL2 Common Lisp based? If it runs on Scheme/Racket and CL (or at least
ACL2), it should be pretty easy to translate.

(ACL2? It's theorem provers all the way down!)

